# Black & white cat MISSING from Southampton



## WelshLassEmmaLou (Jun 28, 2012)

My beautiful black & white girl Darcey has gone missing from the Romsey Road area of Southampton (SO16). She has been missing for the last 24 hours and it's very unlike her, she never wanders far. 

She is a very large cat, mostly black with white belly and legs, and an assymetric white / black face (please see photo), and was last seen wearing a white collar with black skulls on, onto which was attached a bell and a barrel ID containing her details. 

Please post if anyone sees her. She's my most beloved girl. Many thanks.


----------

